# New funeral home-themed album from Shadow's Symphony



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The music is similar to that of Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, very fitting for Halloween (or year-round).

Here is a full sample track of the album's songs on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJxPbn0Mrxs&list=UU6Je6sxn3fQoMIBRxsOQoxg&index=5

Link to purchase ($10 total): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shadows-Sym...271063322611?pt=Music_CDs&hash=item3f1ca20ff3


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Checked it out on youtube. Nice find. Some dark ambient stuff. 
Now... to find a link to a free download.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Picked up the three albums at Transworld. Very good sound. I will be watching these guys.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That sounds really cool!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm hooked...gonna order one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad that more people are giving them a chance. Some of the songs are better than others, as always, but all of the albums are very good.


----------



## UnsoundM (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm really digging this. Fantastic!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I pulled the trigger....I missed my foot but its on the way..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I pulled the trigger....I missed my foot but its on the way..


If you enjoy it, be sure to order the other two albums, which are equally good. There are samples posted of each song on Amazon, and there are some full versions on YouTube.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The despair of the long lost has reached me....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> The despair of the long lost has reached me....


Yeah? How are you liking it, oaklawn?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I love it! Gonna use it this year...Cool as **LL ! 

Its so ominous sounding....The first three tracks are killer!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Its so ominous sounding....The first three tracks are killer!


The other albums are quite similar in sound, which is not meant in a bad way. Those are some of my favorite songs, too.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted this Garthgoyle. I never would have bought it if you didn't. The music is so_perfect_ for a layered sound in my Haunt. It has (21) songs...nice and long!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to have been able to help, oaklawn. I'm always looking for good, spooky music, but, other than the well-known groups, it is often difficult to come across much _good_


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Glad to have been able to help, oaklawn. I'm always looking for good, spooky music, but, other than the well-known groups, it is often difficult to come across much _good_


I have alot of Halloween sound effects and music Cd's...Most of which are duds. Some have good stuff on it but its mixed with stuff I don't want. I'm really happy with this and I will have to check out there other stuff.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I have alot of Halloween sound effects and music Cd's...Most of which are duds. Some have good stuff on it but its mixed with stuff I don't want. I'm really happy with this and I will have to check out there other stuff.


I certainly agree about that... I bought some 'Halloween' albums years ago from Kmart that turned out to be nothing more than cheesy, less-than-scary, nightclub rejects (bleep, bloop, blip)

Here is someone else that you would probably also like: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/125759-prelude-nightmare.html. The first album, _Carpe Noctem_, is the better one, I think, although a few tracks off of the second _are_ really good.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> The despair of the long lost has reached me....


what track is that one? Or cd is that one?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

slash said:


> what track is that one? Or cd is that one?


When you buy the CD, a note is enclosed from Shadow's Symphony's Fairvale Funeral Parlor. My comment refers to the note: Gotta buy one to understand the comment. ...It's a great CD and worth the money.


----------

